# Wo Lachs angeln in Europa?



## Finna (31. Dezember 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

mein Onkel wird bald 70 und wollte schon immer Mal Lachs angeln. #:Kleines Problem: er fliegt nicht, deshalb bleibt sein großer Wunschtraum Kanada wahrscheinlich unerfüllt...

Da ich absolut keine Ahnung vom Angeln habe #c (und wir ihn überraschen, also nicht extra fragen wollen) - kann mir jemand sagen, wo man in Europa am besten Lachs angeln kann? |pfisch:

Danke Euch!!!


----------



## FoolishFarmer (31. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Wo Lachs angeln in Europa?*

Wenn fliegen ausfällt - dann eindeutig Norwegen (Auto und Fähre).
Google mal nach Gaula... ein viel besseres Revier wirst Du nur schwer finden. Die Gaula zählt Jahr für Jahr zu den Top-Flüssen, sowohl was die Menge als auch was die Größe der Fische angeht.


----------



## Finna (31. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Wo Lachs angeln in Europa?*

super, vielen Dank! Gibt es noch einen bestimmten Zeitraum/ Monat, den Du empfehlen kannst?


----------



## MefoProf (31. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Wo Lachs angeln in Europa?*

Moin,

Die letzte Saison in Norwegen war wohl eine einzige Katastrophe. Die Fänge sind drastisch zurück gegangen und auch die Größe der Fische ließ wohl zu wünschen übrig. So  zumindest die Aussage mehrerer Angler hier, die schon seit Jahrzehnten zum Lachsfischen nach Norwegen fahren. Schuld an dem Desaster sollen wohl die unzähligen Lachsfarmen vor der Küste sein. Deshalb wird für die nächste Saison mit einem noch schlechterem Ergebnis gerechnet

Dänemark ist dagegen schwer im Kommen was das Lachsangeln angeht  :q

#h


----------



## Roosterfish (31. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Wo Lachs angeln in Europa?*

Wie soweit?
Versuchs mal in Schweden an der Mörrum. (müßte unter "Kronolaxfiske" zu googeln sein).
In Deutschland gibt es auch einige Flüsse, die Lachse beherbergen, wie z. B. die Oste bei Bremervörde oder die Wümme bei Rotenburg (Norddeutschland). Allerdings sind die Fangchancen hier noch äußerst gering.


----------



## leif88 (31. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Wo Lachs angeln in Europa?*

in dänemark in der skjern au bei hvide sande


----------



## Suniflex (31. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Wo Lachs angeln in Europa?*

Also ich denke eindeutig ja in Deutschland iss der Fang Verboten.
Aber Dänemark und Norwegen da kann man sie Befischen.
                      viele Grüße


----------



## FoolishFarmer (31. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Wo Lachs angeln in Europa?*



MefoProf schrieb:


> Die letzte Saison in Norwegen war wohl eine einzige Katastrophe.


Nuja... wenn man sich mal die offiziellen Statistiken ansieht, war es nicht wirklich katastrophal.  
Ich glaube die Erwartungen waren nach dem Rekordjahr 2008 eben etwas zu hoch.


Dänemarkt ist tatsächlich schwer im kommen. Allerdings lassen sich Fischmenge und insbesondere die Natur lange noch nicht mit Norwegen vergleichen. |rolleyes
Wenn ich mir nen (Lachsangel-) Traum erfüllen wollte, wär´s an Gaula oder Orkla.
Viele Infos dazu findest Du auch hier:
http://www.nfc-online.com/page.php?page=start


----------



## MefoProf (31. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Wo Lachs angeln in Europa?*



FoolishFarmer schrieb:


> Nuja... wenn man sich mal die offiziellen Statistiken ansieht, war es nicht wirklich katastrophal.
> Ich glaube die Erwartungen waren nach dem Rekordjahr 2008 eben etwas zu hoch.
> 
> 
> ...



Moin,

na ja die Statistiken, die ich mir so im Netz angesehen habe, sprechen alle von einem Rückgang zwischen 25 und 40 %. Das finde ich schon ziemlich heftig. 

Die norwegischen Sportfischer befürchten noch weitere drastische Rückgänge, wenn die Zuchtlachse nicht aus den Einzugsgebieten der Elve verschwinden.

Ansonsten hast du natürlich Recht, zahlenmäßig kommt Dänemark (noch) nicht an Norwegen heran und in Sachen Landschaft werden sie es wohl leider auch nie schaffen 

Um es kurz zu machen, würde ich Norwegen jetzt nicht mehr empfehlen. dann wohl eher Schweden.

#h


----------



## dorschfinder (31. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Wo Lachs angeln in Europa?*

Moin google mal unter Lachsangeln um Rügen. Da wird jedes Jahr gut gefangen und gute Boote kann man chartern. Guten Rutsch und ein gesundes Neues
dorschfinder


----------



## Heyjonny (31. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Wo Lachs angeln in Europa?*

War im Mai/Juni 09 in Norwegen, in der Region Tromso - Finnkroken, beim Lachsangeln, mit der wohl etwas altertümlichen Wurmangelmethode; aber ich muss euch sagen, das Ergebnis hat mehr als gepasst...


----------



## Bxxt xnglxr (31. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Wo Lachs angeln in Europa?*



Martin Obelt schrieb:


> Steht der Lachs in D nicht unter Schutz????


 
das stimmt nur bedingt...
gute Lachsfischerei in Deutschland ist in mehreren Gebieten möglich...
Allein hier in SH fallen mir 2 Top Flüsse ein die auch Gastkarten ausgeben und wo das fischen mit fliege und blech erfolgversprechend ist...
Allerdings werd ich die hier nicht platttreten... , Sorry, zuviele Kochtopfangler und Fleischmacher unterwegs...
bei bedarf ne PN dann kann man vielleicht was machen 

Ansonsten ist die Schweden Reise oder Norge nicht uninteressant wenn es ums wurfangeln geht..

ansonsten halt RÜGEN 
bin auch jedes Jahr dort oben, dann wir aber getrollt...

grüße

mirco


----------



## Bxxt xnglxr (31. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Wo Lachs angeln in Europa?*



FoolishFarmer schrieb:


> Nuja... wenn man sich mal die offiziellen Statistiken ansieht, war es nicht wirklich katastrophal.
> Ich glaube die Erwartungen waren nach dem Rekordjahr 2008 eben etwas zu hoch.
> 
> 
> ...


 
geht den meisten Rügenfahren von diesem jahr genauso...
aber letztes jahr (2008) war auch der absolute Ausnahmezustand...
da hättest du auch auf nen "Flip-Flop" oder turnschuh deinen fisch gefangen...
die realität war dieses jahr, da gab es  auch etliche touren ohne lachs im boot (nicht bei uns, aber gab es  )


----------



## Finna (31. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Wo Lachs angeln in Europa?*

Ihr habt mir hier ja ganz schön was zur Auswahl gegeben, vielen Dank dafür - ich werde mir die links ansehen bzw. noch etwas im Internet recherchieren...

Wünsche Euch jetzt erstmal einen supertollen Rutsch


----------



## Gladiator (1. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wo Lachs angeln in Europa?*

in süd schweden bei malmö hab ich mir mal sagen lassen. 
da kommt man mjt auto und fähre hin ab fehmarn.


----------



## jvonzun (1. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wo Lachs angeln in Europa?*

gehe hierhin: www.angelferien.no


----------



## Michael_05er (4. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wo Lachs angeln in Europa?*

Mir wäre auch die von leif genannte Skjern Au am Ringköbing Fjord eingefallen, soll der beste Lachsfluss in Dänemark sein. Boardie Costas hat dort einen Angelladen und kann Tipps geben, auch z.B. in welchem Flussabschnitt aktuell am besten gefangen wird. Ich hatte ihn im Hvide-Sande-Thread kennen gelernt (http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=173529) und war einen Tag mit ihm angeln, als ich oben war. Habe zwar nur einen Lachs gesehen (ohne Kontakt), aber ein netter Angeltag mit einem sehr netten Boardie war es trotzdem. Saisoneröffnung ist dort glaube ich April/Mai, und wenn es mit dem Lachs nicht klappt, kann man dort auf alles mögliche andere angeln.
Grüße,
Michael


----------

